# Question RE: Moscow Route vs HI + RP



## SpectreOfCommunism (Jun 21, 2022)

Can anyone enlighten me as to the disadvantages of the "Moscow route," i.e. the reduction of PSE by reflux with iodine and red phosphorous in H2O, as compared to the method that uses hydroiodic acid and red phosphorous? I'm asking because the Moscow route seems to be much simpler (since it replaces the need to make or obtain hydroiodic acid with a simple mixture of iodine and water) and yet it seems to be a less common route than the traditional hydroiodic-phosphorous route -- is there a reason that more cooks don't use the simpler Moscow route, like is there a difference in yield or anything? 

Thanks in advance for any info


----------

